

Ask HN: Ad server recommendations? - polyfractal

Anyone have recommendations for ad servers?  Particularly ones that are compatible with single-page JS web apps (e.g. page context changes, but not necessarily page refreshes)?<p>I know of two: Google DFP Small Business [1] and iSocket [2].  I'm fairly confident that Google DFP plays nice with AJAX sites<p>[1]http://www.google.com/dfp/info/sb/index.html
[2]https://www.isocket.com/
======
il
Check out adzerk.com

~~~
polyfractal
Looks pretty impressive, thanks for the link!

